# Minimum Character Requirement



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2015)

I find it annoying that we have a 4 character minimum for responses.

A quick simple reply such as "+1" requires the addition of 2 more characters so you can post.  The extra keystrokes aren't the issue as much as getting the error message and having to go back to deal with it.

I wonder how much of a difference that requirement actually makes in the operation of this site.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 4, 2015)

+1 

*********

Wait. Make that: +1, Andy.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 4, 2015)

I concur and dare say...well....well


----------

